# Welcome Military Bicycle Enthusiasts!



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 10, 2012)

A MAN OF THE HANDY CORPS

Handy afoot, handy awheel, swift as a bolt from the blue,

Ready to ride and ready to tramp, seeing the business through;

Always there in the nick of time, always right up to the fore,

Eager to take their share in the fight are the men of the Handy Corps​
- In Lighter Vein, Cycling Magazine, 30th Dec 1899​








The more I learn the more I discover there is to learn - and this is particularly so with military bicycles.

I recently purchased a Columbia frame and sprocket that turned out to be a WW1 military model. While searching for parts to complete its restoration, I met many other thecabe enthusiasts with shared interests who helped me a lot. As there is so little information in this area, we felt it was time to pool our data in this new thecabe section. 

This section includes all military bicycles of all nationalities and wars. Please create new posts with pictures of your own bikes, and with any information and questions.

To start it off, here are some snippets from the early years of military cyclists...


*******************​

Because they were overshadowed by cars and motorcycles during wars, their usage was considered less important by historians.

In the British Army, from the 1870s onward, various officers fought hard to get bicycle corps established, but were thwarted by the Cavalry division who saw the bicycle as competition.

Similar issues were reported in the US military.

By WW1, the development of motor vehicles had evolved sufficiently that bicycles were generally relegated to subsidiary tasks (though they still proved useful for silent reconnaissance duties).

The Boer War (1899-1902) occurred before before motorized vehicles came into general use, so was the first and only campaign where bicycles were employed by both sides and undoubtedly proved their worth.






British bicycle troops in South Africa during the Anglo-Boer War numbered several hundred. There was much resentment against their use by the cavalry and, officially, they were mostly used for carrying despatches. But the cyclists always ready for other tasks; they were particularly effective for scouting and spying missions.

An account of a cyclist published in the Bath Cycling Club Gazette tells of a narrow escape. N.C. Harbutt was given a despatch to take the next post 27 miles (43 km) away. The officer told him to ‘… take the machine – it’s quieter than a horse’ and also told him that he was to travel light, taking a Mauser pistol rather than a rifle. He got onto his khaki-coloured Raleigh and was off. Travelling without a light, he had several spills before he approached a drift in the Renoster Spruit which he avoided by going downstream and then crossing, getting thoroughly wet in the process. Hardly thirty yards had been covered when several shots from a Mauser rifle were fired in his direction. He answered with his pistol and rode off at top speed. When camp was reached he discovered that he had covered several miles with a flat front tyre. The next morning a patrol discovered the footprints of at least three Boers in a spot covering the drift where he would normally have crossed.

The only official cyclists on the Boer side were the 108 members of the Wielrijders Rapportgangers Corps. Cyclists were used a lot by the Boers, and with particular success in various battles.

Extraordinary tasks were sometimes given to cyclists, one of which was to transport carrier pigeons, as it was found that carrying them on horseback upset them, whereas they took more kindly to cycle transportation. Scout Callister of the Cape Cycle Corps achieved great fame by ‘cycling 120 miles, gaining a vantage point, lying perdu (hidden) for several days, and then releasing birds whenever he saw Boer activity.’ Maj B.F.S. Baden-Powell of the 1st Battalion Scots Guards even had a collapsible bicycle which carried a kite. The kite was used at first for taking photographs of the camp by a remotely controlled camera, and later for raising an aerial for experiments in wireless telegraphy between Modder River Station and Belmont.

A special ‘War Cycle’ was built for use on railway lines (above). It was introduced into South Africa by the Royal Australian Cycle Corps and had a detachable rim which was fitted to the pneumatic tyres, enabling it to be used on rails. When the rim was removed the bicycle could be used on normal roads. These cycles were used for reconnaissance, for carrying despatches, checking the railway line for demolition charges, and also for removing the wounded from a skirmish taking pace near a railway.


----------



## robertc (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, I enjoyed today’s history lesson.


----------



## sam (Jan 10, 2012)

*Scott sure is quick*

I was going to hit him up too for this group but no need! Thanks Scott---sam
and my Columbia Military Model



I hope people out side the Cabe come to this group.We need the military historian ,museum staffer and us bike nuts to learn more about all the military bikes and even civilian models produced because of war.There is just a lot of info that could be shared.On the other internet military vehicle boards bicycles just get covered up by M/C and jeep type talk.It's great that the CABE a bicycle site is now the place to have this info centered.What a great idea,Collin.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to give thanks to "Wing your Heel" for suggesting this forum. Great idea Colin!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2012)

The men, the machines, the ideas that all helped us win WWI and WWII should all be honored. Now the bikes get their recognition! Time to join the ranks of the antique tanks, Willy's, and Dodge ambulance. It pains me dearly to see an old war piece rot away...that really his history rusting away. The link below is depressing...

Go to the bottom, a 1941 Medic Ambulance...
http://www.allamericanclassics.com/dodge.html


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 11, 2012)

*Thanks!*



sm2501 said:


> I want to give thanks to "Wing your Heel" for suggesting this forum. Great idea Colin!





I second that!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 11, 2012)

SAM ... please send us a pic of the south-pole of the hanger-bracket on your Military Model Columbia ... also ... a few pics of the fender bridges ... and .. close-up pics 
of the under-tank-bar joins to the frame ... some folks call these trumpet-mouth joins.   The spirit-voice in my head says ... "dude .. that bicycle may be a Davis-Built !!" 

........ thata frame ... sheeza drivin' me cray-zee !!!!!!!   There is not enough Prozac on the planet to make the spirit-voice take a nap !!!!       i gots to know !!! 

Thank you, SAM  ........................  patric


----------



## kunzog (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Swiss Army Bike


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> I want to give thanks to "Wing your Heel" for suggesting this forum. Great idea Colin!




I third that


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 18, 2012)

*funny thing a buddy just told me today about  him building a*

He's building a Westfield Columbia, I'll tell him about this forum.


----------



## jason (Nov 26, 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Military Bicycle enthousiasts! Just joined after many years of lurking on this site...

Johan Willaert from Belgium, owner/webmaster of Theliberator website....

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## BuglerJay (Sep 26, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi all! I'm a newbie to this list. Fascinating stuff. I'm a serious collector of World War 1 / Great War US "Doughboy" stuff - especially anything pertaining to the US 30th "Old Hickory" Division. I don't know squat about bicycles of the era and am here to learn. I'd love to have a nice original or a good repro - but need to know more about the topic before even thinking about acquiring one. Anyway, that's me - - - OH - - and I also collect bugles, but am scaling that collection down to make room for more WW1 stuff!

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a great thread! I have a Tunturi Finnish Military Bicycle that I just cleaned up and put the correct dunlop valve tubes on it. I showed it for the first time at the National MVPA Show in Dayton Ohio in 2011 and surprisingly I got a silver award which I was not expecting but the previous year Jerry Cleveland got a gold award with his Finnish Military Bike that he rebuilt. Its great to see military bicycles getting the attention and awards they deserve.


----------



## bike (Feb 27, 2014)

*good links I had not found in this tread*

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm

http://g503.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=23

http://handcartz.smugmug.com/gallery...594227&k=TQJat

http://www.bergerwerke.com/index.html


Great stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 28, 2014)

bike said:


> http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm
> Great stuff!!!!!!!!




That's my website... Thanks for the compliments! Cheers!


----------



## McVickers (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm interested in vintage British bicycles, especially British military models.
Been lurking for a little while, but have decided to join the fold so I can contribute!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Feb 18, 2016)

O.K.O.K.....IT'S NOT FROM A REAL WAR...  HOWEVER MY "REPRODUCTION  RECREATION...ONE MAN'S VISION".....IS A REALY NEAR CORRECT U.S. ARMY COURRIERS BIKE... I MADE IT WITH 1953 SPRINGER FRAME, CORRECT PAINT, SADDLE BAGS FROM THE MARINE CORPS SUPPLY DEPOT,  LIGHT,  I.D. AND METAL BADGES OF THE KOREAN WAR ERA...IT IS A GREAT PARADE AND CONVERSATION BIKE WITH VETERANS...THEY GET NOSTALGIC, BUT I WON'T LET THOSE OLD SOLDIERS TAKE IT FOR A RIDE...SIGNED HENRY OF HENDERSON


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM said:


> O.K.O.K.....IT'S NOT FROM A REAL WAR...  HOWEVER MY "REPRODUCTION  RECREATION...ONE MAN'S VISION".....IS A REALY NEAR CORRECT U.S. ARMY COURRIERS BIKE... I MADE IT WITH 1953 SPRINGER FRAME, CORRECT PAINT, SADDLE BAGS FROM THE MARINE CORPS SUPPLY DEPOT,  LIGHT,  I.D. AND METAL BADGES OF THE KOREAN WAR ERA...IT IS A GREAT PARADE AND CONVERSATION BIKE WITH VETERANS...THEY GET NOSTALGIC, BUT I WON'T LET THOSE OLD SOLDIERS TAKE IT FOR A RIDE...SIGNED HENRY OF HENDERSON


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Mar 6, 2016)

sam said:


> *Scott sure is quick*
> 
> I was going to hit him up too for this group but no need! Thanks Scott---sam
> and my Columbia Military Model
> ...


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Mar 6, 2016)

I ADMIT TO NOT BEING AN EXPERT ON MILITARY BIKES BUT BACK IN 1985, I BOUGHT A MILITARY LOOK ALIKE FROM THE WW11 ERA...I HAD NOT INTENDED TO KEEP IT BUT IT WAS ALMOST A PERFECT COURRIERS MODEL COMPLETE WITH  BAGS AND BADGES...I PUT IT OUT FOR A YARD SALE AD WHEN A VETERAN FROM KOREA CAME AND SAT ON IT HE ALMOST STARTED TO CRY....THEN I DECIDED TO NEVER SELL IT AND SIMPLY WONDER WHAT A LETTER OR AN ORDER THAT WAS DELIVERED BY A BIKE RIDER  MEANT TO THESE VETERANS......SIGNED HENRY


----------



## apounders (Nov 4, 2016)

Try to pin this one down, looks like original paint


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 4, 2016)

I love this. This is how I want my TOC Columbia to look. Similar to this look 
 thanks for sharing! Awesome bike!


----------



## apounders (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks.  I'd like to pin down the year etc so I can complete it correctly.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 4, 2016)

apounders said:


> Thanks.  I'd like to pin down the year etc so I can complete it correctly.



You're welcome. It looks so cool already. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 4, 2016)

I love the way green looks with black wheels.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> I love the way green looks with black wheels.



Geez I really need to stop logging in while I'm in stuck in traffic I make no scense! Sorry.  I meant to say I love the black on green from the pic above and I love YOUR badge. Hope someone here helps you pin down the year. 
This thread is inspiring to purchase a woman's military bike. That's if any exist out there.
But first! I'm saving my money for a very special bike. I'm almost there... almost there


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 5, 2016)

sam said:


> *Scott sure is quick*
> 
> I was going to hit him up too for this group but no need! Thanks Scott---sam
> and my Columbia Military Model
> ...



Very cool bike.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi;



Pedal pushers said:


> This thread is inspiring to purchase a woman's military bike. That's if any exist out there.




Very rare, but they do exist. Try this thread from Liberator as inspiration...

http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=246226&sid=ff891f6c6b7c49c1b3ab1558f5f51b1c

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 4, 2017)

The RECON Platoon of the 5/20 Infantry used bikes in the early 90's, Gary Fisher bikes painted in green CARC and outfitted with small saddle bags and an M-16 rack on the front, I never took any pictures of them but they were on the TO&E.


----------



## Marty McCann (Jul 12, 2018)

I found this unique article about bicycles used in different ways of the war's.I enjoyed the history,and reading,thank you.


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (Jan 30, 2019)

What's the story behind a road puppy I have one i thought a we2 get brought back?


----------



## Mercian (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Forrest Hawthorne,

and Welcome.

Could you show us some pictures, that will help.

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Feb 1, 2019)

OK, I'd never heard of a 'Road Puppy", but a quick google says that it was based on the Japanese military folding bike, was produced during and after the war, and many were taken back to the US by soldiers in the occupying forces after the war.

I'd still be interested in seeing a picture.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Abby (Feb 17, 2019)

johan willaert said:


> That's my website... Thanks for the compliments! Cheers!



You website help me identify what bike I had!!!  So thankful!


----------



## Welbike (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi all, I'm new here, have about 7 wartime Military bikes, a 1942 Huffman (that's been discussed here before I noticed) a Columbia, a Durkopp Truppenfahrrad, 2 MKIV British ones, a very low numbered first pattern folding bike, and an original paint second pattern.

I'll be back with questions!

Lex Schmidt, Holland.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 25, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE Lex, I look forward to seeing your collection!


----------



## Mercian (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi Lex, @Welbike 

and Welcome. (-: I follow your topics on HMVF (and occasionaly contribute too as Le Prof).

If we've already discussed your Huffman here, then I look forward to learning about your Columbia too. (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Aug 25, 2022)

Hello;
Welcome to THE CABE  😺 
We know each other a little for having talked together 1-2 years ago on DKW rt125na and Columbia bicycle by Mail.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Welbike (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks all!! yes, I have many military motorcycles too! 
The 1942 Huffman was the one Craig Johnson had some years ago (#D 51646), I bought it out of Indiana last year, it's original paint, but has Columbia fenders fitted, later on I got 1 front and 2 rears of Huffman fenders, also from IN, so am planning to set that right, I don't know who put these Columbia fenders on this bike? or could it have been done during the war? maybe leave it alone? 

I have more original paint stuff for my Columbia, mainly wheels, so thought I could use the fenders on that restored bike, that I bought from a friends Militaria shop in Patterson NY about 3 years ago. so decisions decisions!

Have only a couple of pictures of both bikes, but will make some over the weekend, at least from the Huffman, as the Columbia is still in parts, when I dismantled it in PA in 2019 for shipment overseas. 

Will also note all numbers on the parts, for the database here. Below a picture of the Huffman and of the Columbia number, don't think it was known here.

Lex


----------



## blackcat (Aug 26, 2022)

Hello Lex;
Your Columbia is from 1941: H 12 ( 1941-Dec) MF17418, mine is from H12 MF17056.
I know your Huffman , leave him as he is, he has his whole story behing him  😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi Lex @Welbike , and all (-:

As Serge says, this Columbia was made very late 1941. 

H12 means the frame was made in December 1941. 

Westfield's records show that the last bike built in 1941 was serial numbered 17433, and made December 31st 1941, so there's a good chance MF17418 was completed the same day.

Best Regards, Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 27, 2022)

Too bad you didn't get the Women's Army Columbia Craig had along with this Huffman...
Wonder where that went...


----------



## Welbike (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies! I will split the future posts to Huffman and Columbia threads, but first have to go on a trip to the UK.

Serge, I will restore the Huffman fenders, and then see if I change them or not, 3 fenders came with the Huffman, and (one of the two rears) has half of the original paint on them, same color as the bike,  the front is NOS.

Thanks for the dating on the Columbia Adrian, I wrote this dating info down 25 years ago in an old bicycle shop in Redondo Beach CA, the guy had a catalog, with that in the back, very usefull info! what date should I look for on the rear hub? slightly earlier than H12?

Johan, I was never offered the ladies Columbia, that's the second time I missed one, the first time at the MVPA convention at Fort Indiantown Gap in 1994, there was an NOS one, still in the crate!! I was 10 minutes too late!! never saw it again, presume it's in a private collection??

Thanks again,

Lex


----------



## blackcat (Aug 31, 2022)

Hello Lex @Welbike ;
For the rear hub, you have to find this and then we'll explain it to you  😺

M4:
M: 1943
4: October-November-December



36-10:
36 holes
10: big spokes (G519 - cycle truck)



Regards;
Serge


----------



## Welbike (Aug 31, 2022)

Thanks Serge, but I know that, but have 3-4 wheels, so what is the best date for my Columbia?

Cheers,

Lex


----------



## Mercian (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi All.

@blackcat ,Serge, thanks for the explanation (-:

@Welbike , Lex. I will be most interested to know what you find. I would have expected K4 (Q4, 1941), but it could be L1 (Q1, 1942) for the reasons below. Your response could help prove/disprove this.

I only have three MF frames listed, including yours. Of the other two, one is an L1 (Q1 1942), and the other L3 (Q3 1942).

For later contracts, the original hub dates usually fall just before the quarter the bike is mde, if it's produced early in the quarter, or during the quarter the bike is made, if it's produced later in the quarter. And there will be some mixing between the two quarters in mid production.

e.g, a bike made in April is likely to have a Quarter 1 brake, May, a Quarter 1 or Quarter 2 brake, and June a Quarter 2 brake. 

This is logical due to them being supplied by an outside company, but is also a little simplified, in that if Columbia or Huffman knew that they had a big contract, they'd order the brakes, and the necessary number may have been supplied months before the bike was made.

For the surviving MF frames. L3 is Q3 1942, and this is really too late. I have notes of brakes of the same date being fitted to September 1942 Columbia G519, and Huffman don't appear to have had a contract late 1942, so I think it's been swapped in from a later bike or as a spare.

L1 Is Q1 1942. I have no other Columbia G519's listed with an L1 brake, though I do have two January 1942 Huffman's listed with them.

So, here's my theory, to be shot down if necessary...  (-:

We know the MF's were built in December 1941, and that the brakes are slightly unusual being the 10 guage spoke size, so not quite 'off the shelf'. Perhaps they were ordered in December for the MF's, but not made and delivered until January, hence the L1 date stamp?

Let's see...

Thanks, Best Regards,

 Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi Lex, your reply came whilst I was typing. So, I still don't have a solution...

Never mind. K4 or L1 will work, if you have them. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

